# Best new piece of ice fishing gear you have bought or going to buy!



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I have already started working on getting ready for ice season and with that is new gear. Last year I got to fish with a buddies Sonic Ice Hopper. And this year I finally pulled the trigger on one. I ended up with the pro model.This thing is going make hole hopping or my walk-in trips where i have to walk several miles to get to my spots much easier.










In a close second for me is going to be some new outerwear I am dire need of a new ice fishing suit.So I am working on that next.

What is your best piece of new gear and why?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

It isn't the most expensive piece of gear I own, but the single most important piece of ice fishing gear I own is my Arctic Armor suit.

AA suit = staying alive if you fall through ice.

(even if you don't fall though the ice it still kicks @ss and keeps you warm.)


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

my zippo hand wramers i think are my favorite paid 30 bucks for two of them cause i shoped around damn they keep them worm. 

that or the optronics florecent tube in green lite under wather fishing light i just bought. 

or the artic warrior tip ups or the stanard tips with hole matts i just bought. 

but i think at the top of my list right now is the j and s soft plastics and the solution rod takle box i got from sportmensdirect.com .

i still got to get a two man shanty for fishing out at erie or maybe a 3-4 man. any ways great post got to brag a little lol's. if you guys want pic's i will have to post them later half the stuff is on the way. the other half i got. still waiting on a order from throme bro's should be in at the end of october.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

I still haven't found one yet, but I am looking for a perch whistle that only calls the hogs in. :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

If I don't already have it,,,,,,,, I don't need it.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

i cant say i have one peice of equipment that i feel is more important than anything else. i would have to say that my 4stoke powerauger, vexilar, and gps with navionics card are all tied for first. could not fish the way i do without them.

i have most all the other toys for ice fishing but i would not go out on the ice with out the auger, sonar and gps. it is a must have in my opinion.

close second is clothing. have all guidewear from cabelas now but i think i am going to give the articarmor suit a try. i do alot of questionable first ice fishing and being able to float and get back on the ice easier is very important. also from what i have been told this suit is extreamly warm. which means less layers for me and easier movment and easier to add and remove clothing acording to how much energy i am using to cut holes or walk out at first ice. so that will be my "NEW" peice of icefishing gear.

plus i think i am going to buy the new aquaview cam that is 3.5 inches. i have an aquaview scout but after using it along with my vex for years i have learned to read bottom, fish size and pretty much everything else so i do not really like taking up more room than i need to and the cam stays home 99 percent of the time. but there have been occasions when i wish i would have had a cam with me to check certain things or groups of fish i have on sonar and cant get to bite. this fits the bill perfect. put it in an inside pocket and forget about it till i need it!!


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Need to buy a new truck.


----------



## wallyguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Arctic Armor suit and Marcum flasher. Love them both!


----------



## R_Dunlop (Sep 22, 2011)

One hitter and a dinty moor beef stew


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

After two years of dedicated ice fishing, I'm not living with my 6" Mora anymore...constant hole hopping with that is getting old! Upgrading to a 4 or 5" Lazer (sorry guys, not a nils, too expensive!)

Also going to upgrade from FL-8 to Lowrance x67c, after hearing about it _a couple_ of times on the site.

Otherwise, trying to restrain myself :lol:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

walleyebum said:


> plus i think i am going to buy the new aquaview cam that is 3.5 inches. i have an aquaview scout but after using it along with my vex for years i have learned to read bottom, fish size and pretty much everything else so i do not really like taking up more room than i need to and the cam stays home 99 percent of the time. but there have been occasions when i wish i would have had a cam with me to check certain things or groups of fish i have on sonar and cant get to bite. this fits the bill perfect. put it in an inside pocket and forget about it till i need it!!


 

that like the gills around me i can see them there in about 4-6 foot of water in a shallow back bay they will not hit hard. evan a ice jig tipped with spikes but will litely suck and spit out a ice jig the big one's will. if it was 12 or 15 foot deep i may not see this and miss every bite even on a spring bobber. that were that camra will help. to bad they do not make a all in one unit thus far. camera gps and fish finder all in one would be awesome hooked to your artic cat. lol'z


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

MECDave said:


> I still haven't found one yet, but I am looking for a perch whistle that only calls the hogs in. :lol:


i got one but you can't let anyone see you blow it....


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

livintobefishin said:


> After two years of dedicated ice fishing, I'm not living with my 6" Mora anymore...constant hole hopping with that is getting old! Upgrading to a 4 or 5" Lazer (sorry guys, not a nils, too expensive!)
> 
> Also going to upgrade from FL-8 to Lowrance x67c, after hearing about it _a couple_ of times on the site.
> 
> Otherwise, trying to restrain myself :lol:


OK, I'm moving from my 6" Mora to the 6" Nils. I have to say, I'm paying a premium just based on internet hype. My buddy has a 6" Lazer with fresh blades and it cuts in half the work/time of my Mora. I think your choice of a Lazer is a good one. I am anxious to have a "drill off" this year Lazer vs Nils to see if I got anything for the extra cash. 

Also, I've had the x67 for several years. Never had a flasher, but love that Lowrance unit.

My brother is talking about a camera; this just never ends, does it?


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

Chawazz said:


> OK, I'm moving from my 6" Mora to the 6" Nils. I have to say, I'm paying a premium just based on internet hype. My buddy has a 6" Lazer with fresh blades and it cuts in half the work/time of my Mora. I think your choice of a Lazer is a good one. I am anxious to have a "drill off" this year Lazer vs Nils to see if I got anything for the extra cash.
> 
> Also, I've had the x67 for several years. Never had a flasher, but love that Lowrance unit.
> 
> My brother is talking about a camera; this just never ends, does it?


I too have used the lazer side by side with my always-treated-well Mora. Doesn't even come close. The Mora needs to be pushed down into the ice to started eating away, whereas the lazer does it itself without pushing down. I didn't know what I was missing until I had tried it. Until I see the Nils in action, I'll pretend to believe the lazer is the best things out there, and save on the original cost and especially, the blades. As for the recreational ice-fisher that gets out only a couple times a year, and drills only a few holes out each time, the Mora is fine. For the constant drilling, hopping, checking of holes for me, I need something better.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey raisinrat dumb question but does the bucket come with sonic hopper? It seems like if I use my own buckets the two would get get wedged together. Enlighten me please and thank you.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Hey raisinrat dumb question but does the bucket come with sonic hopper? It seems like if I use my own buckets the two would get get wedged together. Enlighten me please and thank you.


Not a dumb question at all. The buckets(there is two in this system) do come with Sonic Ice Hopper if you want them. The maker of this this rig did a great job at finding buckets that will not get stuck together. Also you get 3 inches of storage between the two buckets. The two buckets together make for the prefect seat high also.Also everything you get with this system is made in the USA even the buckets. 

Also I want to point out the battery for your electronics counter weight the arms perfectly and the whole system is perfectly balanced in your hand. I have a bunch of pics I can share with everyone if you guys want to see them.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome, and yes I would like to see pics thank you.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Awesome, and yes I would like to see pics thank you.


I want to say sorry for all grammar and spelling errors or missed used words 
1st lets start with the buckets. The marker of this whole rig went through a lot of trouble to find two buckets that would nest together prefect and not get stuck together and also give the perfect sitting height.On top of all that he wanted to make sure it was USA made.

The lid that is on my unit had seat that uses two different types of foam so your butt feels good while fishing. The lid also has a opening cut into that you can use has a hatch and through fish into the upper bucket. This *is great for those that like to hide what they are catching.









The standard handles are replaced with Eagle Grips, this aftermarket add-on went through years of ergonomic development before release. The patented design actually spreads out the load, not just on your hand, but to the rest of muscles in your wrist, forearm and shoulder. For sportsmen, it means better circulation and less muscle fatigue in the cold. This is standard equipment on all Ice Hopper buckets.









Next lets talk about your battery. In the bottom of the lower bucket a specially cut piece of foam is laid in the bottom of the unit to hold your gel cell battery snugly. From your battery you get a custom power cord that will plug into your units power supply cord that goes to you units head. The cable runs out of the bucket through the side.








Now lets get the brackets or arms of the unit.

On the Pro model that I have the arms telescope and move in and out so you can find the prefect distance from the hole.Also it can be flipped up so that if you are fishing inside your shanty it can be at perfect eye level. So no straining your neck looking down why fishing slow in the shack. The unit can be collapsed into a compact unit that will fit into the upper bucket. You also get a shield that will cover up the face of the Vex and MarCum units so no snow and ice get on the face of the unit.

























You also get a transducer caddie which will hold your transducer safely and will not let it banged around and damage.









There is also holes that are pre drilled into the frame so you can also mount and underwater camera, rod holders, any switches that might be needed for your unit. *

Something else you can do is mount a Super UV light to the arm so it shots towards your hole so that when you pull out your glow jigs it get a hit of UV and recharge your jig.It will also light up your mono lines so you can see them even better, which can lengthen your day on the ice into the night.

I am hoping I hit on everything but I might have missed something.

Here are two more pics I have of the Sonic Ice Hopper. You will not be disappointed if you buy one of these units they are worth every dollar.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you raisinrat for that write up going to set up a order right now. Also have a few mods im going to try tinkering with will post pics when mods are complete.


----------



## irishyank (Dec 9, 2010)

Not as fancy as you other fellas but my best investment is getting my 12 yo son finally interested in ice fishing. Took him out for the first time last year and he fell in love with it. Of course catching a half a dozen perch didn't hurt either.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

how can you decide with some much great gear out there lol's 

still weighting on a order from throme bros 

but here goes 
here is what u.p.s. drop off today. some of it i gotthe tip up's 4 of them and the ice hole matts. i am starting to realy get ready for ice season right now finished painting my ice jigs. got the paint from jannsnetcraft.com along with other stuff like two ice rod blanks and rod componets and more ice jig stuff like part and paint stuff. jigs are in photo finished. also got my stuff from spotmen direct here the j and s soft plastics. along with the solution tackle boxs. the other tip ups and hole covers. i got from bargin out fitters on the web they got there ice fishing stuff out. and got the optronic fishing lites from e-bay so i am good fishing all night. now all i got left to do is get a shanty a two man. 
&#12288;


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

nice job on those jigs, they look great...where did you get those hole mats? Will those keep a hole from freezing up?


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

BryPaulD said:


> nice job on those jigs, they look great...where did you get those hole mats? Will those keep a hole from freezing up?


they should sell em at gander for about 10 bucks a piece, i know they did when i worked there, and yes they work pretty good as for keeping your hole from freezing up. IMO I don't use em however because I think it's silly to spend 10-30 bucks on a flat beaver dam or other style tip up plus the additional 10 for the cover when you can just buy a round tip up that insulates the hole and no need for a cover for half the price. I can see how they would be very handy if you are fishing with an automatic fisherman or whatnot where you use a jig pole like a tip up where keeping the line clear of ice would be very important

I personally like the HT Orange thermal round ones and you can get them in a pack where they come with a tip up light, jaw spreaders, some leaders with treble hooks, line markers and then the tip up of with line on it for only 15$ To me that's a pretty good deal although all i am really interested is in the tip up and light. Only drawback is the flag is telescoping cheap aluminum that once bent or broke is basically useless. I have yet to contact the company for replacement or to cobble something up myself. I have a flag I made for one of my broken ones but it's harder to see and def not as nice as before. If anyone else has a solution to the prob let me know. Come to think of it I could probably just get or make some full size flags with spring to screw on/off between transport and set up. :SHOCKED: sorry for the long post, but hope this helps


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

BryPaulD said:


> nice job on those jigs, they look great...where did you get those hole mats? Will those keep a hole from freezing up?


 
got them them for 4.97 each at barginoutfitters.com they should but no telling yet cause i just got them. talk to people they suggest them cause it acts as a sun block to were big predator fish see sun they avoid the spot and it prevents freeze up. i will get a link in a minute. the place is out of minosotea at least it is a american company.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

shipping is cheap here to and there fast at getting it out $6 for up some thing and $9.99 up to $200 that what it says under shipping lol's. here the link it should be listed under tip ups. just click and search. this is the main ice fishing page. 

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/net/browse/ice-fishing.aspx?c=93


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I will not step on the ice without the X67
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm getting the x67 ice machine this year, I'm placing my order in the next couple of days. I'm very excited for that to come, the new case for it looks nice where it rests up higher and there's some room to store a couple jig boxes.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks swaprat, that's a nice site 
You guys will love the x67c and Ian (ih772) here on MS is a whiz at it..he has some good youtube videos of the operations of it


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Outdoor ive cobbled up alot of broken flags especially the telescopers. Best thing ive found is a spring, wine cork, old coat hanger, and some flags from miss dig. Just call they will come fill your yard up with replacement flags lol. Oh and your left over tag sandwiches work pretty good to.


----------



## vexilar4life (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely my Fl-12 ultra pack Vexilar and my frabill thermal commando 
shanty make quite a nice combo.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> It isn't the most expensive piece of gear I own, but the single most important piece of ice fishing gear I own is my Arctic Armor suit.
> 
> AA suit = staying alive if you fall through ice.
> 
> (even if you don't fall though the ice it still kicks @ss and keeps you warm.)


I would have to agree, if your not warm thats no fun, im going on my 3rd year on my I.D.I. gear and i would buy it again


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Nils auger, updated last year from a Mora and I am amazed every time I use it. By the time most guys get their gas auger running and 1 hole drilled I am cleaning out the 4 holes I just drilled with my Nils!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

My Predator Extreme's from Cabelas. Warm feet mean more time on the ice to use all the other goodies I've bought over the years.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I would have to say the Tanaka power auger, it is awesome.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Pulled the trigger on the Lowrance x67c ice pack this morning from Cabelas. Saw it there for $249.99 the other day and resisted. Then I get an email this morning announcing $20 instant rebates for internet and catalog purchases. That pushed me over the edge. Basically paid for the shipping.

Trying to save some money and I go and do this? What have I done?


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

These are not "new" items but hands down my best peice of gear is my flasher. That being said my GPS has quickly become a close second. For anyone who doesn't have one or has never been able to use one, I highly reccomend. I personally own a Garmin 60CSX with the lakemaster chip and will never leave home without! It is with me on every ice fishing outing and has undoubtedly increased my success on the ice.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

6' nils with a 24v drill - buddy heater, cooks a hotdog, drys your gloves. heats your coffee,stops line ice and you stay warm - WOW


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Either the 8inch nils or the muck boots. Both are way better than I had last year. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Hands down the white Mickey mouse boots...

Next to that good auger, upgrading to electric this year


----------



## bigfish713 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just picked up a vex fl-22hd 1st year with a flasher and can't wait


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been needing 2 lantern cases, I totally forgot about it until now, should have ordered em in the summer before they sold out, again.


----------



## nscrfrk (Oct 28, 2004)

More rope lights for the shanty...bright enough to tie a #16 Fiska on 1.5# line with 50+ year old eyes 

Built a fold-up floor in the shanty

2 more smelt rods/reel

1 more pannie rod/reel

Few more jigs and new line

...now I'm done :woohoo1:


----------



## mpriceless (Feb 5, 2009)

order a st croix legend rod and some more fiskas, it's a start to the year gotta get thur deer season first.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

mpriceless said:


> order a st croix legend rod and some more fiskas, it's a start to the year gotta get thur deer season first.


Take a look at the Heavy Metal Jigs from Sportsmen Direct which is a sponsor here on the site and a Michigan Company. The eyes are cleaned out already and quality is better I think.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I went and bought a new Jiffy auger about a week ago...first power auger, so I can't wait for the lakes to lock up! Got the Pro 4, its an 8 inch propane fueled. Give a report as soon as I drill the first set of holes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just ordered a new 7" lazer auger. I bought a 5" last year and love that thing. Wanted a bigger one for tip ups. Big upgrade from my 8" mora.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

No more searching to cross the cracks on the Sag Bay and no more winching out of the slush with the quad. Always had a performance sled but figured it was too much for fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

